# fast help



## Big Riggs (Sep 9, 2012)

I moved my tank and up I have a crack how do I fix this I cant afford a new tank


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

How big is the crack? Put duct tape on it for now, at a glass, home depot store, you can get little glass squares and super glue, take water out until the water is lower than the crack, super glue the glass squares onto it. That's my only advice for now.


----------



## Big Riggs (Sep 9, 2012)

The crack is 4 or 5 inches long at the bottom of the tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Isrolina said:


> How big is the crack? Put duct tape on it for now, at a glass, home depot store, you can get little glass squares and super glue, take water out until the water is lower than the crack, super glue the glass squares onto it. That's my only advice for now.


Wrong! I can't let this go without a correction;

On the bottom of the tank, you can either replace the glass, or take another piece that is close to the same size and use silicone to glue it to the inside of the tank. You must also seal all the inside seams on bottom


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

susankat said:


> Wrong! I can't let this go without a correction;
> 
> On the bottom of the tank, you can either replace the glass, or take another piece that is close to the same size and use silicone to glue it to the inside of the tank. You must also seal all the inside seams on bottom


I stand corrected. And IM OKAY WITH IT!!!
(mostly directed to the people who are against susankat)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, they aren't against me personally, they just don't like the way that I am blunt with my answers.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

susankat said:


> Lol, they aren't against me personally, they just don't like the way that I am blunt with my answers.


I don't care about your 'blunt answers', you've helped me a lot. I am grateful for that. Check out my new post!!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Back to the point - you probably can't fix it safely. The size of the tank is crucial - we need to know that before anyone can offer you safe advice. Is it on the bottom panel, or on a side near the bottom, and does it start at an edge?


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

navigator black said:


> Back to the point - you probably can't fix it safely. The size of the tank is crucial - we need to know that before anyone can offer you safe advice. Is it on the bottom panel, or on a side near the bottom, and does it start at an edge?


The larger the tank, the greater the pressure will be on the "crack", "break", and "patch" jobs rarely hold more than a month or two. I have "resealed" tanks with a better than average success percentage but it takes a lot of time and patience. Unless it is a tank you can't afford replace, 100G. or so, scrap it and go to Crags list. If you try to fix it, don't skimp on materials. It's not a over night job just to reseal the seams. Replacing a side panel or front glass is a 3 or 4 day project.


----------



## Big Riggs (Sep 9, 2012)

Its a 55g tank. Crack is in the middle on the front at the bottom


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Big Riggs said:


> Its a 55g tank. Crack is in the middle on the front at the bottom


If it were my tank, and I had other tanks to relocate the fish to, I would check Craigs list for another broken 55g. for parts and replace the broken glass that way. It's a lot of work but if the price is right it's worth it to me. I have a 55g. that I am looking for parts for now.


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

Hate to have to tell you, but there's not really any way you can patch that up. And when it fails it will likely happen quick. If nothing else I'd get a large plastic tub or something similar and transfer everything into that until you can find a new tank. It won't be pretty but at least you won't be cleaning up a bunch of glass from your new indoor lagoon.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It becomes like a car windshield crack - it will spider out under pressure. I have fixed 20 gallon tanks temporarily with pieces of glass siliconed on both sides of the crack, but that is ugly and temporary. There are hundreds of pounds of water pressure driving right down onto that spot. When it goes, it can take a lot of your floor with it...
I was hoping it was a 10 gallon, but a 55 gallon is the 'any moment now' potential for 55 gallons squirting out into whatever room you have that tank in.
I wish I could help, but it's new tank or no tank time...


----------

